# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  LittleRP Formerly LittleDLPer - SLA 3D Printer - Less than $810

## Eddie

The LittleDLPer is a new 3D printer that will launch on Kickstarter next month.  It is a DLP resin based 3d printer that can print in extremely high resolutions.  Best of all, it's open source and kits will sell for under $500 (excluding the DLP projector).  However, the recommended projector is only $310.  Seems like prices just keep getting lower and lower for 3D printers.  Read more about this at http://3dprint.com/4353/littledlper-...er-kickstarter



What do you think?  Will you back this on Kickstarter?

----------


## bringho

It would be interesting to know which projector / the resolution he used to print the parts pictured in the article.

----------


## littledlper

> It would be interesting to know which projector / the resolution he used to print the parts pictured in the article.


Most of those prints were printed using a Dell 2300mp which is a 1024x768 DLP, the idea is to let people use cheaper new, and used DLP's of this resolution range while still giving good print resolution. It is thankfully pretty easy to do this at the small build volumes we are talking about.

----------


## zegreeta

littledlper, which projector do you recommend your customers use?  I'm referring to the $310 one.

----------


## zegreeta

Just saw this.  If you remember a while back there was an article on 3dprint.com about the LittleDLPer, an SLA 3D printer that will cost under $500 (in kit form).  Well they changed their name to LittleSLA.  The founder just posted a bunch of photos on google plus.  Check them out:
These are sans projector:

----------


## Yancy

Looks like they launched their KS campaign today and was funded in about 40 minutes - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-resin-printer

Pretty incredible.  $999 for an SLA printer with projector.  Not bad...

----------


## curious aardvark

for tiny mega detailed stuff - pretty good. 

And resin prices and improved resin types are getting there fast. 

I'm not keen on a liquid that sets in sunlight. The next major step should be in using a wavelength laser that's not included in sunlight to set the resins. 

It's back to the bad old days of chemical film development and darkrooms :-)

----------

